# Help with new cat



## love&dlight (Apr 11, 2011)

I got a new cat a week ago. She is 2yrs old. I put her in my room to settle and she has been under my bed for most the time since  She will come out to eat and use litter tray. She will also come out for a fuss at night but other then that i dont see her My hubby has said to stop putting food in the room and make her come out for it. I did this and 2 days later she still did not come out so i put the food back in. Any ideas on what i can do for her. I dont like the idea of her staying in there too much longer


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

love&dlight said:


> I got a new cat a week ago. She is 2yrs old. I put her in my room to settle and she has been under my bed for most the time since  She will come out to eat and use litter tray. She will also come out for a fuss at night but other then that i dont see her My hubby has said to stop putting food in the room and make her come out for it. I did this and 2 days later she still did not come out so i put the food back in. Any ideas on what i can do for her. I dont like the idea of her staying in there too much longer


A week is not long,some cats take weeks/months to settle.If she wants to stay in the bedroom dont try to force her to come out.As long as she can venture out when she wants she will come round ,given time.You could go in the bedroom and just sit on the floor and read a newspaper/book quietly but out loud so that she gets used to your voice.Take a selection of treats with you and if she does venture out offer a treat.Just place it by her but not to closeto you.Curiousity usually gets the betteer of cats eventually.Good luck,and keep us updated to your progress.


----------



## love&dlight (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you :001_smile: I have been sat reading in the evenings but will start reading out now :001_smile: I had no idea it could take so long to get use to a new house . She is a Forest cat and very pretty :001_smile:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

You could also try a Feliway plug in...


----------



## love&dlight (Apr 11, 2011)

Whats one of them and what do's it do :001_smile:


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum....feliway plug ins look like the plug in air fresheners....except they contain cat pheremones which when secreted into the air..will calm a cat down and make it feel secure and happy hopefully.

I have used one when introducing my new kitten to my other kitten and found it worked.

They can be quite expensive to buy at vets or at Pets @ home around £30 so you are better buying them online ..for around £17

Good Luck x


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

buffie said:


> A week is not long,some cats take weeks/months to settle.If she wants to stay in the bedroom dont try to force her to come out.As long as she can venture out when she wants she will come round ,given time.You could go in the bedroom and just sit on the floor and read a newspaper/book quietly but out loud so that she gets used to your voice.Take a selection of treats with you and if she does venture out offer a treat.Just place it by her but not to closeto you.Curiousity usually gets the betteer of cats eventually.Good luck,and keep us updated to your progress.


This this is a sound bit of advice 
If you work during the day, leave the doors open for her to come out and have a sniff aorund of she wants to, in her own time. It takes pressure off her. I think she may also get stressed if you constantly watch over her, if she feels she has space to come out and do her own thing without feeling pressurised, it'll probably help. Sometimes the things we do which come natural as 'nurturing' for an animal, are percieved differently by the animals.


----------



## love&dlight (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks all. I went and got a plug in today :001_smile: Will give her more time now and leave doors open


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Ah, you just wit and see....she will blossom now she is in a loving home! Whilst I agree with advise above not to overcrowd the cat....I would also suggest you stock up on some tempting dangly or waggly toys. Cats find these things irresistible and the most shy of of kitties can be tempted out of a hidey hole with a well-dangled toy.... 
Trixie Feather Waggler Cat Toy: Great Deals on Cat Toys at zooplus
Great deals on cat toys at zooplus: Cat Dangler Pole Bird with Genuine Feathers
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cat_toys/miscellaneous/trixie/13549


----------



## love&dlight (Apr 11, 2011)

Good idea ill get some when im in pet shop. Iseem to spend a lot of time in the pet shop :001_smile:


----------



## love&dlight (Apr 11, 2011)

Just to up date you all. Yesterday the cat cam out to the top step  I also got lots of new toys today with cat nip in them :001_smile: Also cat bubbles so they should be fun :001_smile:Will let you know how it go's


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

love&dlight said:


> Just to up date you all. Yesterday the cat cam out to the top step  I also got lots of new toys today with cat nip in them :001_smile: Also cat bubbles so they should be fun :001_smile:Will let you know how it go's


Sounds like you are doing everything right  Just a lot of patience now, good luck xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

love&dlight said:


> Just to up date you all. Yesterday the cat cam out to the top step  I also got lots of new toys today with cat nip in them :001_smile: Also cat bubbles so they should be fun :001_smile:Will let you know how it go's


Excellent news. How happy you must feel. Just keep being patient and you will soon get your reward in the form of a happy, confident cat who will give you lots of cuddles.

Well done.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Took 3 weeks for my new one to venture out of "her room", another two weeks to get used to the rest of the house. Now, she is everywhere!


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

We had ours on 9th march from cpl, for about first week he hid under the bed when we came in, all you could see was his tail bombing up the stairs, then he'd sit on top of the arairs, then after a couple of days, he'd run half way up and stop and look at us, then hecd run to the 1st step, now we open the door and he comes running to us, being quit vocal, no doubt telling us off.

Give her time, she will come when she's ready, dont rush her, she will soon feel safe, and then she will stalk you.


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

Don't worry, you'll get there 
Cats can be fussy creatures can't they. Change is very stressful for them, but just like we would, she'll come round in time. William was a tiny kitten when he came here, but it took sooooo long for him to explore the house when we finally let him out of the living room. And even longer for him to feel confident in exploring it without me or OH. He was scared of what soon became his favourite toys for quite a while when he first came home, and only used a quarter of the living room. I think he was scared of the rest  She'll soon claim the entire house as her own and you'll be a devoted slave


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Agree with all other posts-some excellent advice!!!!
Youve only had her such a short while and she has had a lot to adjust to
so
just be patient and give her time and she will repay you 110% with love and cuddles
Maureen


----------



## love&dlight (Apr 11, 2011)

Another update. She will now call from the top of the stairs  Ill stand at the bottem chatting to her. She will make a big fuss when i go up :001_smile:. She is daft as a brush as she rolls around the bed then falls of :blink: lol. Still a long way to go but i think things will work out :001_smile: Thanks for all the help given looks the the advice was right :001_smile:


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

love&dlight said:


> Another update. She will now call from the top of the stairs  Ill stand at the bottem chatting to her. She will make a big fuss when i go up :001_smile:. She is daft as a brush as she rolls around the bed then falls of :blink: lol. Still a long way to go but i think things will work out :001_smile: Thanks for all the help given looks the the advice was right :001_smile:


So glad it's working out!


----------



## crumbles (Mar 30, 2011)

Reading these posts, just remind me how amazing & beautiful cats are. Good luck with your new cat, it sounds like she's found herself a great home, where she'll be really happy.


----------



## laura325630 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi, we adopted a 4 year old cat last week. She tends to stay upstairs during the day as well (we have 2 young children so that could be why!)

I think it does take them time to settle in. Ours is much happier in the evenings when the house is quiet and will come downstairs for cuddles and attention.

It must be a shock to them to suddenly be put in a new home with a new family. We give Willow as much attention as she wants and space when she needs it.

Will your cat be an outdoor cat? I think when Willow can go outside it will make her happier as the sanctuary we adopted her from had lovely outside space.

Good luck


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_it sounds like she is feeling more at home, so hopefully soon you may be able to take a picture of her for us to see.,,_


----------



## love&dlight (Apr 11, 2011)

Not made up my mind about letting her out yet. We dont have bad rds so no risk of getting hit. Just dont want any one pinching her or worse hurting her


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

love&dlight said:


> Another update. She will now call from the top of the stairs  Ill stand at the bottem chatting to her. She will make a big fuss when i go up :001_smile:. She is daft as a brush as she rolls around the bed then falls of :blink: lol. Still a long way to go but i think things will work out :001_smile: Thanks for all the help given looks the the advice was right :001_smile:


Thank you so much for the update. Great to hear that she is doing so well and she is definitely taking to you. I foresee many more cuddles and snuggles before too long.


----------



## love&dlight (Apr 11, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _it sounds like she is feeling more at home, so hopefully soon you may be able to take a picture of her for us to see.,,_


Dident think did i :001_smile: Yes ill post a pic asap for you all


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

love&dlight said:


> Dident think did i :001_smile: Yes ill post a pic asap for you all


........................:thumbup1:


----------



## love&dlight (Apr 11, 2011)

Can any of you tell me if its a good idea to get another can :001_smile: She lived with 6 others befor i got her and im thinking she might like a friend


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

love&dlight said:


> Can any of you tell me if its a good idea to get another can :001_smile: She lived with 6 others befor i got her and im thinking she might like a friend


I'd let her settle in first so she isn't put her under too much stress, as cats handle change differently and that may tip her over the edge. I'd wait maybe a couple of months so you have time to assess her personality, so if you do decide to get a second cat you can try and find a cat that will fit with her!


----------



## love&dlight (Apr 11, 2011)

Yayy she is now coming down for a fuss  She waits till kids are in bed and then spends the evening on the sofa :001_smile:Im so glad i stuck with it now :001_smile:
We will do as has been said and wait a while befor getting a friend


----------



## Jayne31 (Apr 9, 2011)

Have just been reading the posts and agree. Cats can be funny creatures and you just need patience, treats and some toys.

It reminds me of a cat i adopted some years ago that spent all day on top of the kitchen wall cupboards! He only came down when no one was downstairs, or I was in the house on my own. I finally realised that the cat didn't like my then partner. As soon as he came in the cat would be gone and back on top of the cabinets and that's where he would stay! Poor thing didn't come down of a weekend until we had gone to bed.

Turns out the cat was a good judge of character and I left the bloke soon after


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

cant wait to see pictures of her as i am a big fan of nfcs. where did you get her from and what is her background?


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm another fan of NFC having a few myself. Would love to see a photo of her


----------

